# Flexible cable size for 16A feed



## RogerS (7 Aug 2006)

The table saw and spindle moulder both will need 16A commando style connections. 

I do want to keep these machines mobile and so each will need a flexible extension cable for each one back to its' fixed socket.

The websites I've looked up suggest that a 2.5mm sq. flexible cable is good for 20A and so I reckon that's good enough (especially as they will only be a few metres long). The next size up is 4mm sq and good for 32A...and maybe overkill...

What do the rest of you use?


----------



## Barry Burgess (7 Aug 2006)

Roger I use the 2.5mm from Screwfix
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/sea...=UTF-8&howMany=15&searchText=51260-82&x=3&y=6


----------



## RogerS (7 Aug 2006)

Barry...you're a star!! I never thought to look under Industrial ....

Now what do I do with the two male and two female commando cable connectors that I just bought on eBay


----------



## Adam (7 Aug 2006)

Roger, 

Check this TLC site, you can put in the load (remember volts x amps if you don't know, therefore, 16amps x 240= 4kW for sake of argument, well, you can see it should be fine. (strictly speaking). 4% is the max allowed voltage drop I think. OK its twin and earth, and you are probably going for flexible but its a useful site.

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Technical/C ... eDrop.html

Adam


----------



## Noel (7 Aug 2006)

Roger, I use the blue 2.5 T & E for my TS etc. From a user point of view it's great stuff, nice and soft, lies flat and very flexible. The commando (new name to me) plugs and wall sockets are a bit of a hassle plugging and up-plugging as there is no switch but much safer.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Scrit (7 Aug 2006)

I use 2.5mm flexible armoured - the stuff with a silver braided wire sleeving around the actual cables and a clear PVC outer sheath. Fairly indestructable but hard on the hands when wiring up. For plugs and sockets I favour Walther B.S.4343 as they are pretty durable and have less sharp edges than many (all the better to peel skin off your fingers on cold days.....). They're also made in Manchester (well, Stockport, actually)

Scrit


----------



## RogerS (12 Sep 2006)

Can anyone suggest another source for readymade cables as Screwfix ones are unavailable. Found some at justgenerators but they are twice the SF price at £25.


----------



## Noel (12 Sep 2006)

Roger, is it not just as simple to make up your own? Cable, 16A plug and socket. Only takes a few minutes to wire. Just nip around to your local wholesaler?

Noel


----------



## Anonymous (12 Sep 2006)

2.5mm will be fine


----------



## RogerS (12 Sep 2006)

Noel":136t3r2k said:


> Roger, is it not just as simple to make up your own? Cable, 16A plug and socket. Only takes a few minutes to wire. Just nip around to your local wholesaler?
> 
> Noel



Hi Noel

That was the original plan but then I realised I could get them already made up...well, I could until SF went out-of-stock....with everything else going on..it's a question of time


----------



## engineer one (13 Sep 2006)

roger no wonder you always reach for the mobile :lol: :lol: :lol: 

why not try someone like edc or your local electrical wholesaler,
do they have them out that far :? :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------

